# First Electric Conversion: Mini Motorcycle



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

A fridge motor !!!
man you like to do things the hard way.
See if you cant pick something from this page and shoehorn it into the Pocket bikes swingarm.

http://www.hs-escooter.com/sdp/1012764/4/pl-4958252/0/Product.html

Then you will have more room for a battery pack.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Or these guys, if you're in the US:http://tncscooters.com/ 

Their controllers, 500-1000Watt motors, and other parts are similar to the ones used on stock electric pocket bikes. Sometimes the parts are cheaper on ebay and other places.


----------



## AlleyCatJones (Mar 14, 2015)

Before I get into any system construction and design. I really need to solve the issue of getting this compressor motor to do what I need.

I've included photos of the chassis, wiring and motor with connectors and relay.

Sidenote: I live in Perth, Australia, so this controller is probably the controller I'm going to go with, if I even get one, because I might just bodge it and make my own system.


----------



## kingr (Dec 5, 2014)

fridge motor, now I've seen it all 

what power does the motor make ?


----------



## AlleyCatJones (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's a 3HP motor, and it spins at somewhere higher than 1000 rpm. So that's meant to be some ~16 newton metres of torque. But I've not been able to make it go, haha, so I can't know yet.

The plan though, is to have torque gearing, with a ratio of 2:1. With the 2 sprocket on the drive rotor, and the 1 sprocket on the wheel. Because I'd really just like it to go fast at top speed, I don't mind losing acceleration from no motion.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

3HP? That would be a beast of a fridge. Compressor motors 1/20th-1/4th HP would be much more common from what I've seen.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

That motor is a single phase induction motor. It has a second phase winding used for starting because single phase IMs have zero starting torque. The starting winding is then shut off once motor is started.

The controller is for BLDC and almost certainly trapezoidal wave probably requiring hall sensor feedback to commutate and needing a 3 phase motor. 

I don't like to say never, but, highly unlikely that combination will ever work. And even if it did, you'd be sorely disappointed with the outcome.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

If this is your first build, try to follow a bit and not go your own eccentric way just to learn the ropes first then apply your imagination afterwards.
Go hang out with the Perth AEVA and talk to Chris Jones of Voltron, just to get your bearings. 
http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=29916&start=1050


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the kind of thing you should be looking at but unfortunately very expensive.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/24V-48V-8-Inch-Brushless-Geared-Hub-Ebike-Scooter-Motor-/151510498322


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

If you're really hell-bent on using an appliance motor, try one of these if they're available in your area:http://www.marcotteenterprises.com/infringement-reverse-engineering

They're rated at 1/3-1/2 HP (250- 350 Watts) from what I've seen. That's not very much. But, probably more than most average frig motors. You could probably sneak in a DC (battery) input. But, it would need to be > 90V ( the rectified DC voltage from 130VAC mains?) That's a lot of cells in a battery, and may not be practical.

Also, speed control could be a problem. What are the CAN codes for fast, slow, spin, and delicates?

The controller I saw, like the example, also had a large resistor in a heat sink-I'm guessing for braking. So regen might be a possibility. And, it turned the motor at 13,000 RPM! That would take a lot of reduction to be useful, even with the small diameter pocket bike tires. Maybe multiple steps.


----------

